# Lazy River: Hyatt Coconut Point vs Aruba Surf Club



## Marathoner (Jan 23, 2017)

Hyatt Coconut Point recently completed their new Triple Water Slide and Lazy River Pool Complex.  We have not visited yet but clearly the triple water slide looks great.  The announcement mentions that the lazy river is 575 feet. 

Our kids (and I) love the lazy river at the Marriott Surf Club.  Does anyone know how long it is?  I could not find the length via Google search and am looking to understand the relative sizes of the Hyatt vs the Marriott lazy river






*VS*​


----------

